
Show HN: What should I include in my Covid-19 shopping list generator? - kossnocorp
I&#x27;m making a COVID-19 shopping list generator (covid.shopping) where you select a number of people, diet, the length of the quarantine and get a sharable shopping list.<p>What should I include?
======
souprock
Start with a justification for sharing. Don't cause a run on any of the food
suggestions people are giving.

Be sure to allow large families. People can have over 20 kids, at least 4
generations in one house, or lots of cousins together. Some people even rent
out rooms or live in a commune.

~~~
kossnocorp
Good point, thank you!

------
Chris2048
ramen + bottled water + disposable bbqs

------
labria
Condoms!

------
ed_tsech
Potatoes

------
sh3pik
Sugar!

------
zoobab
oatmeal ; oat porridge

------
zoobab
pasta and dried cheese

tomato cans

------
jgbmlg
flour

~~~
Chris2048
\+ yeast + breadmaker + batteries (+ hand-crank power generator)

